# play golf? smoke pot? screw ping!



## MichiganMedhead

PING GOLF IS NOT YOUR FRIEND 

Golf club manufacturer Ping is threatening to leave its Phoenix headquarters after 45 years if a medical marijuana dispensary is allowed in the neighborhood, according to its attorney. If you support medical marijuana patients, you definitely want to think twice before buying anything made by these morons. 

While most dispensary applications sailed through without opposition, Ping objected strenuously to an applicant for a site at 1944 W. North Lane, one block south of the company's headquarters, reports Michael Clancy at The Arizona Republic. 

Ping representative Stephen Earl told a Phoenix hearing officer that the company is "considering" investing $170 million to renovate its headquarters, but "may not do so if the neighborhood decline continues."


----------



## Roddy

Hmmmm....I think a nice letter to PING would be in order! Let them know who might be using their products...and who might not be after this!


----------



## slowmo77

thats why i don't use ping clubs. lol


----------



## Locked

Oh man....I have a set of Pings that I bought a cpl years ago. They cost me way too much coin to throw away...lol 
 But next time I use them I will rough them up a bit and curse at them....oh wait...I already do that.


----------



## MichiganMedhead

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh man....I have a set of Pings that I bought a cpl years ago. They cost me way too much coin to throw away...lol
> But next time I use them I will rough them up a bit and curse at them....oh wait...I already do that.



yeah i understand that, i hate wal-mart with a passion, but i had a doughnut from there on accident last week ;P. the sad thing wasn't that my buddy gave it to me and told me after i ate it... it was that i thought it was good.:lama:


----------



## Roddy

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> daaammmmnnn----i got a ping putter too---that explains all those greens i 3 putt---:rofl:



Yep....definitely the putter's fault! Or the green, or the greenskeeper, or there was a noise or...:stoned: 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## outdoorsman101

hmm playing a round of golf with some beers, and a couple blunts sounds so damn good right now. i can't wait for the summertime to come !!


----------



## Wetdog

A golf course is a waste of a perfectly good rifle range.

JMHO of course.

Wet


----------



## filthyhippie420

what a bust.  I love ping.  I want to get that redwood putter


----------



## Irish

the only golf i play is disc golf. i wonder if the inventor of that was as fond of the 420 bench as me? :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude

When I play golf the squirrels wear hardhats


----------



## Roddy

Lmao


----------



## Budders Keeper

> Ping representative Stephen Earl told a Phoenix hearing officer that the company is "considering" investing $170 million to renovate its headquarters, but "may not do so if the neighborhood decline continues."


:**: ...I call bull puckey!

I don't think the golf industry is booming 170 million worth right now, sorry.


----------



## Roddy

Judging by the amount of customers we have lately, the industry is definitely down, but not in all places and not for all pay brackets! Golf is a rich man's sport in that the rich love to spend to look important, clubs are a status symbol!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Judging by the amount of customers we have lately, the industry is definitely down, but not in all places and not for all pay brackets! Golf is a rich man's sport in that the rich love to spend to look important, clubs are a status symbol!


Sad but true...:doh:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I live on a golf course. Things arnt down around DC thats forsure. Unless you live here or are a politician, you could wait weeks for a tee time.

I dont play Ping, and care about Arizona about as much as California with the way they run things. So I really dont care what they do. If I swing and like it, Ill buy them. I just dont like the swing, Taylor Mades have that covered for me.


----------

